# Great Prepper Gathering 2014 is Coming!!



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey All,

A reminder that the Great Prepper Gathering 2014 is fast approaching (I'm too excited to sleep!!). I'm sure all of the cabins are taken, but there are still tent sites and RV sites available. We can meet face to face and just enjoy each others' fish stories, tall tales and big windys. And of course, swap knowledge.

So far, there are about 25 to 30 coming as far as I can figure. It'll be fun!

The time is the last weekend in June at Broken Bow Lake State Park near Broken Bow, OK. I hope some more of you can make it.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's a link. Inor and I will be there.

Beavers Bend Resort Park


----------



## Old Soldier (Apr 3, 2014)

The wife and I might make it, if so it'll only be for the day but we'd sure like to come if only to put faces to names.......


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We will be there.. Lookin forward to a little road trip.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

longrider said:


> Hey All,
> 
> A reminder that the Great Prepper Gathering 2014 is fast approaching (I'm too excited to sleep!!). I'm sure all of the cabins are taken, but there are still tent sites and RV sites available. We can meet face to face and just enjoy each others' fish stories, tall tales and big windys. And of course, swap knowledge.
> 
> ...


I thought it was Beaver's Bend State Park?!?! I think there is a Broken Bow State Park too, so I want to confirm we are going to the right place!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> We will be there.. Lookin forward to a little road trip.


I am SO looking forward to having a few beers and talking smart with you sir! Maybe we can even find a place to rent a wood chipper and find a few libs. :lol:


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> I am SO looking forward to having a few beers and talking smart with you sir! Maybe we can even find a place to rent a wood chipper and find a few libs. :lol:


Hell, I will bring a chipper with me brother...lol


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm very disappointed I can't make it. I would ask for a full, in-depth and detailed report from those lucky enough to attend.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I'm very disappointed I can't make it. I would ask for a full, in-depth and detailed report from those lucky enough to attend.


I'll contact the local three letter agencies and ask for copies of their photos


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> I thought it was Beaver's Bend State Park?!?! I think there is a Broken Bow State Park too, so I want to confirm we are going to the right place!


I cant find my email, I dont even know which place Im at? Oh my gosh. 
When I handed my boss this request for time off, he looked it over anbd said "well we will see if I can accomodate this". I told him, I had already scheduled my cabin, and that I waS OFF that time, that he should figure it out.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

It is Beavers Bend! If Longrider doesn't show we will know where she is all by her lonesome.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Im at beavers bend, 8 miles past broken bow?
Longrider, check your inbox my friend. Donnie


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Update, I found the email. there will be no vanilla flavored yukon jack. SOMEONE has been taking shots every night after work, vanilla flavored yukon jack is a sedative. 
There will be large amounts of jerky, and cold beer.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I cant find my email, I dont even know which place Im at? Oh my gosh.
> When I handed my boss this request for time off, he looked it over anbd said "well we will see if I can accomodate this". I told him, I had already scheduled my cabin, and that I waS OFF that time, that he should figure it out.


Just give them a call. At one point we had lost something regarding our reservation. Mrs Inor just called them and they sent along a new confirmation with all of the info in a couple minutes. They were really good about it.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We are lookin forward to it!! We will be bringing our blue heeler female and red male and plenty of alcohol and firearms... It will be a blast. I have to say though that next year should be even better. We will be on private property and have more freedom.. I am still lookin forward to this year to start putting faces to screennames.. 

If anyone is coming this year and would like any requests, let us know. We look forward to seeing you degenerates!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor and I were talking this weekend about possibly picking up a small propane smoker that we could bring along and smoke some ribs. (My normal charcoal smoker is awesome, but way too big to drag along for something like this.) I could use some advice from anybody that has experience with gas smokers. I have never used one.

I know I do NOT want one that requires the sawdust disks. Also, I am pretty sure I do not want a Brinkman brand unless their quality has improved considerably in the last 10 years.. That was what I had before the one I have now and I did not like it. For now, I am thinking maybe this:

Weston Smoker, Gas 36" Powder Coated Black

Thoughts (keeping in mind that you folks are going to probably be eating some of what comes out of it)?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I will try to find some rolling papers big enough to smoke ribs on.
JK, I will google map the area, so I can find how far the groceries and alcohol reinforcements can be found.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

One of the OK guys mentioned they only sell 3.2% beer in OK. So I am going to lay in a supply of good IPAs, red ales and some good lagers at home. (Life's too short for cheap beer.) Are any of you into porters or the other dark beers? (I am not really into them much, but I will grab some Mickleson's Engine Oil if any of you like them.)


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I like a good dark beer about twice a year.. I will bring some good hard liquor along with a few good wines and beer. That along with some good barbq we can make while we are there.. It is goin to be a real good time for everyone involved!!! I am a bourbon guy but also like a good rum,tequila and scotch. I LOVE guavaberry rum from St Maartin but you can't have it delivered anymore. You can only buy it on the island and we have used our up already..... For those that haven't had it, you have missed out on one of the best things in life!! Go to the island and you will be hooked..


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh you guys, I'm really sorry. Yes, it's Bever's Bend State Park, OK. A true Grandma moment, to be sure. I've never tasted any of those hard liquors any of you mentioned. Wouldn't know. But I like a cold beer now and then. I'll bring a bit of Schell's Deer Beer for you to try. Scheel's brewing is here in town, the 2nd oldest family owned brewery. I like their stuff.

I will make up some cold salads for those who are traveling, and may not want to cook anything on Friday night. We'll have plenty to pass around. BYOB or drink. ::clapping:: I'm so excited!! I am on not packed yet, as I just can' t decide what to wear! The age-old women's delema. ( I really stink at spelling, and there is no spell check on this darn thing.) 

Can't wait to see you all there!!!! And yes, there will be plenty of pictures.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

longrider said:


> Oh you guys, I'm really sorry. Yes, it's Bever's Bend State Park, OK. A true Grandma moment, to be sure. I've never tasted any of those hard liquors any of you mentioned. Wouldn't know. But I like a cold beer now and then. I'll bring a bit of Schell's Deer Beer for you to try. Scheel's brewing is here in town, the 2nd oldest family owned brewery. I like their stuff.
> 
> I will make up some cold salads for those who are traveling, and may not want to cook anything on Friday night. We'll have plenty to pass around. BYOB or drink. ::clapping:: I'm so excited!! I am on not packed yet, as I just can' t decide what to wear! The age-old women's delema. ( I really stink at spelling, and there is no spell check on this darn thing.)
> 
> Can't wait to see you all there!!!! And yes, there will be plenty of pictures.


Old age catchin up with ya? I have the same thing happen sometimes. I am thinking about doing a nice etouffe or Jambalaya as well..I hope no one is allergic to shellfish or sausage!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I hope everyone has a great time. I really wish I could make it, as I could use the adventure. I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Wish it was closer, wish I had money. Maybe next year...


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I wish you guys could make it, too. I know it'll be fun. I'm also looking forward to the Gathering next year at Beach Kowboy's. I'm thinking of bringing my horses next year. Maybe 2016 will be farther East. 

BK, Etufe' or jumbalaya sounds great. I haven't had any since leaving Memphis. I'd love a recipe, if you have one. I don't think we'll lack for good eatin'.


----------



## Kanman (Jan 4, 2014)

Won't be able to make this years, but diffidently planning on next year. It will be closer.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I am getting some wrist bands for the forum members who make it. That way we can identify each other, even though we don't know faces. I'm hoping the registration desk will keep them there for us, and if you mention "Pepper Family Reunion" they will give you one. I will have some cold salads made up for people coming in Friday, so you don't have to worry about "What will we eat?" when you roll in. Nothing fancy, just a ready made meal for the road weary.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Sounds good. I will get you my recipe for ettouffe. I got it from a true '********" from La Fourge,La.. It is the best recipe I have found yet. Even when we go to New Orleans and order it, it's never as good as the stuff we make at home...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Just over a month away. This is just a reminder for y'all and the alphabet agencies.


----------

